# Can anyone help? Dwarf green tree frogs



## leonie (Feb 7, 2010)

I just got some dwarf green tree frogs for my birthday and would like to breed them. Would anybody be able to give me some advise on the best way to go about it or a link to a website with some details on them and breeding them???

I really do know nothing about them apart from the fact that they a SO cute so i'll take anything anyone has to shear .....

Thank you in advance!

Leonie


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 7, 2010)

well there is alot to learn. best place to start is to give us an idea of what state you in cuz if your in queensland its alot less work.


----------



## leonie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!!!

I'm in NSW...........

Leonie


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 7, 2010)

okay as far as i know there are no dwarf green trees but i have been wrong before i find the best place for id ing a frog to be the A.R.C amphibion research center. go to them and you will find a ton of info on the frogs you have once you are 100% sure on what they are let me know and i can probably help.... im frog *mad* you know.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you mean Dwarf tree frog AKA Litoria Fallax?


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 7, 2010)

thats what i was thinking wich is why i suggested checking the arc for identification.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 7, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> thats what i was thinking wich is why i suggested checking the arc for identification.


ARC would not be necessary as she would know the species of frog she has if has acquired them legally


----------



## nickhawkins1 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Litoria fallax*

Litoria fallax is a Eastern Sedge Frog, which i have never heard of it being called a dwaft Green Tree. Just the double check if they are they should have a white strip along the jaw back to their fore limbs and a blackish/ brown strip from nostril through the eye and back to there ear disc. Just thought I'd help as I've got about 50 morphs at the moment and I'd never heard them refereed to as a Dwaft Green Tree.

Cheers.


----------



## MarcAtterton (Feb 15, 2010)

nickhawkins1 said:


> Litoria fallax is a Eastern Sedge Frog, which i have never heard of it being called a dwaft Green Tree. Just the double check if they are they should have a white strip along the jaw back to their fore limbs and a blackish/ brown strip from nostril through the eye and back to there ear disc. Just thought I'd help as I've got about 50 morphs at the moment and I'd never heard them refereed to as a Dwaft Green Tree.
> 
> Cheers.


 
mate, ive got 12 at home atm, ive kept them for many years and bred them for many years, all i have usually heard them be called are either dwarf tree frogs or just fallax for short,, it all depends on what state you come from i think, common name in many frog books is eastern dwarf tree frogs,


----------

